# pkg search - digests.txz: Not Found



## zokstar (Jul 11, 2013)

I followed the Handbook on pkgng but it seems like it isn't working correctly as I can not search for stuff


```
[CMD=#]uname -a[/CMD]
FreeBSD SERVER 9.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4
[CMD=#]pkg info pkg[/CMD]
pkg-1.1.4
[CMD=#]pkg search transmission[/CMD]
pkg: [url]http://pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/digests.txz:[/url] Not Found
[CMD=#]pkg update[/CMD]
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: [url]http://pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/digests.txz:[/url] Not Found
pkg: No digest falling back on legacy catalog format
repo.txz                                                                  100% 1832     1.8KB/s   1.8KB/s   00:00
pkg: Repo "repo-packagesite" upgrade schema 2001 to 2002: Modify shlib tracking to add 'provided' capability
pkg: Repo "repo-packagesite" upgrade schema 2002 to 2003: Add abstract metadata capability
pkg: Repo "repo-packagesite" upgrade schema 2003 to 2004: Add manifest digest field
pkg: Repo "repo-packagesite" upgrade schema 2004 to 2005: Rename 'abstract metadata' to 'annotations'
```

Am I missing something? This is suppose to replace pkg_ etc. correct?

If I visit the URL that shows up when `pkg update` is done, nothing really is displayed, just a broken website.  Should I be putting in a different Link/URL in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2013)

zokstar said:
			
		

> Am I missing something? This is suppose to replace `pkg_` etc correct?


Yes, but there's no official package repository yet. It's still very much a work-in-progress.

In the mean time you should be able to use PC-BSD's repository at: http://pkg.cdn.pcbsd.org/9.1-RELEASE/amd64/


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 11, 2013)

No FreeBSD offic_i_al PKGNG repository operates at this time yet*.*


----------



## zokstar (Jul 11, 2013)

Understandable then!  Thanks guys, I will use PC-BSD's one for now.


----------



## hexadecagram (Sep 16, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, but there's no official package repository yet. It's still very much a work-in-progress.



Somehow I didn't get that memo. I have switched a number of i386 boxen to PKGNG. Because of their archictecture, I cannot use the PC-BSD repository. It would be nice to upgrade the hardware but I can't, and binary packages are very much appreciated.

So if it is still the case that no official repository operates, is it possible at all to switch back from PKGNG to pkg_*?

Section 5.5.1 of The Handbook has me thinking not.

(And yes, I've already upgraded those machines using `portmaster` *after* switching to PKGNG.)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

There's no easy way to revert back if you already installed other things with PKGNG active. If you have several boxes it may be worthwhile to invest some time in setting up your own repository. 

[thread=38859]PKGNG package repository using ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel. No ZFS required[/thread]


----------

